# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  راه اندازي mirror server

## MortezaDelphi

با سلام
براي mirroring در sql server 2005 آيا تنظيمات خاصي روي mirror server و witness server نياز هست ؟ يا اينكه فقط يك  instance روي اونها نصب بشه كافيه ؟ آيا ما ميتونيم از اونها به عنوان server هاي ديگري در شبكه استفاده كنيم ؟ مثل dns server يا dhcp server و يا server  يه نرم  افزار ديگه يا بايد اختصاصي براي اين كار باشه ؟ آيا تنظيمات شبكه  و نام instance براي اين دو سرور مهم است يا نه ؟

با تشكر

----------

